# TIGER SHARK FISHING



## shark7

Hello Everybody!I live in Europe (on Hungary), I do not have an opportunity onto a shark to angle.I would love for a long time a real prepared tiger shark head.I would like somebody's help to ask who would fish a tiger shark out and he would make a taxidermist prepare it,and would post for me.I pay his full price.I hope sowill be somebody who can help!My E-mail title: [email protected]

I say thank you for it! Ricsi


----------



## xl883lo

It is Illegal to posses or kill Tiger Sharks in the USA.


----------



## P-cola_Native

What are you talking about? Didn't Anthony win the first shark tournament with a big Tiger shark? I didn't know it was illegal to kill one.

Federal regslist Sand Tigers and Bigeye Sand Tigers as being protected, but it does not say regular Tiger sharks can not be harvested.


----------



## surfstryker

Welcome to the forum, Shark7. I shark fish from shore, so I probally wont catch tiger shark. I will try to get a picture of bull shark jaws that I have for you.


----------



## HighCotton

> *xl883lo (3/2/2008)*It is Illegal to posses or kill Tiger Sharks in the USA.


We won 2nd place Tiger shark last year in the tourney with a 184 lb'er. Where did you get the notion that it is illegal to posess a Tiger?


----------



## HighCotton

Although it isn't shown on their website, im sure Greys could do a Tigershark head mount. Several other shark mounts in their gallery.

http://www.graytaxidermy.com/


----------



## jackedup

w/ all the taxidermists that do release mounts now why kill a big tiger unless for a tournament?

just take a pic.


----------



## shark7

Thank you Everibody!I was on Ebay,but I don't fined real tiger shark taxidermy head,just mako shark head(but I buy it last mounth).If can help me anybody,so I thank!

Ricsi


----------



## The SharkHunter

Hello there....RubyRedLip 

Im not sure where your getting your imformation from on Sharkfishing but,

for your imformation killing and possing tiger sharks in N.C waters in totally legal and we pratice this on most of our shrak fishing trips as long as you follow the marine fisheries guidelines its perfectly legal....now the sandtiger no you cannot posses but the tiger shark itself is legal and a very good eating fish....give it a try somtime and learn your guidelines before you start telling others whats legal and whats not.....happyfishing

TheSharkHuter!!!!!


----------

